

How to use Enums for Django Field.choices - rodwyer
http://blog.richard.do/index.php/2014/02/how-to-use-enums-for-django-field-choices/

======
boohoofoodoo
Not really the same but I typically just do something like this to prevent
magic numbers sprinkled all over my consuming code...

<code>

class Section(TransformerCommon): """ working model """ TEMPERATURE_COLD = 20

    
    
        NONE = 0
        END = 1
        BOTH = 2
        END_INSULATION_LOC_CHOICES = (
            (NONE, "None"),
            (END, "End"),
            (BOTH, "Both"),
        )

... end_ins_location = models.IntegerField(
choices=END_INSULATION_LOC_CHOICES, verbose_name="End Insulation Location")
... try: if self.end_ins_location == Section.NONE: ... elif
self.end_ins_location == Section.END: ... elif self.end_ins_location ==
Section.BOTH: ... else: ...

</code>

